# Track and street grampian



## Jammy J

https://www.facebook.com/events/302300446570514/

Never knew such a thing existed. Has any one been to one of these meets?

Drove past on the A90 going home and looked in the car park in Portlethen thinking wtf is going on :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Jammy J said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/302300446570514/
> 
> Never knew such a thing existed. Has any one been to one of these meets?
> 
> Drove past on the A90 going home and looked in the car park in Portlethen thinking wtf is going on :lol:


:lol: you can't attend in the TT unless you get it slammed and some Revo stickers on the back and get your base ball cap on looks like huge turn out, let's hope it goes to plan a bit max power for me


----------



## -Jamie-

I would avoid, Plenty idiots on it


----------



## Kerr

Seen a few cars with the logo.

All cars were driven like boy racers


----------



## EthanCrawford

Yes been banned from there so called forum lol for just making an observation! lol but hey ho some of the guys are sound but as always a few idiots kick about which can spoil meets ect


----------



## johanr77

Think the boy who runs it is a member on here, like any group you'll have sound guys and you'll have mouth breathers who think it's about "street racing"


----------



## Kerr

johanr77 said:


> Think the boy who runs it is a member on here, like any group you'll have sound guys and you'll have mouth breathers who think it's about "street racing"


The name kind of gave me the impression of some underground racing club.

Just the words track and street together.

I tried to have a look at their website for a nosy, but you can't see a thing unless you sign up.

I like to try before I buy, but from the cars and people with the stickers in their cars, I'm too old anyways.


----------



## johanr77

Suppose depends on how much you like modified cars, know a few boys in their 40's into modding motors but not so much for the drag racing fast and furious type stuff.


----------



## Kerr

Did anyone see last night's episode? 

One of the guys decided to bang his car off the rev limiter for so long, it did indeed go bang and up in flames. The entire car looks engulfed and the fire brigade were required. 

The wee guy is that famous I doubt his insurance company doesn't know how it happened. 

They had a meeting a month or two back and I seen countless of them behaving like right idiots in and around Aberdeen. 

No idea why the police weren't about to clamp down heavily. I did read a few were caught speeding at about 60mph in the 30mph zone after RBS on Ellon road at the last meet. 

I was also reading that at the last meet that the shops were forced to close early, due to them taking up all the spaces and people staying clear due to them. 

The fact they are attracting so many idiots, being a nuisance, causing damage and losing businesses money, I hope they are banned and forced to pay all the losses.


----------



## dunfyguy

yeh I seen the guy decorating his car in red flames on facebook lol

I run an online forum/club for Peugeot 207's and we get invited to all these cruises/meets etc all the time. but I would rather spend money two or three times a year to go downsouth and meet up with ppl from my club at organised shows or organised club meets.

been to a few over the years but they are totally spoilt by little clowns in there clapped out cars, illegal in several ways, prob not even insured thinking they are the big men knowing it all then driving at 70mph in a 30mph zone in their little 1litre corsas!

it really does give other car lovers a bad reputation by these idiots who act like this, yes its a minority and the decent people will distance themselves from these people but unfortunately the Police and general public just see everyone into the car scene as trouble.

fact Ethan says above he got banned for basically making an observation says it all doesn't it!


----------



## Kerr

A little video from youtube.






Doesn't catch it anywhere near its height though.


----------



## Will_G

Just read on the stv news app that a 19 year old has been charged with reckless conduct in relation to the above after his car caught fire for revving his engine for 20 minutes


----------



## Kerr

Serves him right. 

An expensive lesson going to be taught.


----------



## johanr77

You do wonder what is passing through the mind of a person who does something like that. Was he trying to impress some underage bit of skirt into thinking he was the utter bomb or did he hope his car would catch fire and he'd become an internet sensation. 

Can see TSG meets getting hounded by the cops from now on.


----------



## Kiashuma

Kerr said:


> A little video from youtube.
> 
> Fast and Furious Fan Sets his Ford Focus Ablaze in Tribute to Paul Walker | 16-Dec-2013 - YouTube
> 
> Doesn't catch it anywhere near its height though.


What a clown, could have killed someone.


----------



## Will_G

Link to what I said in my earlier post

http://news.stv.tv/north/257028-teenager-charged-after-tribute-car-fire-in-aberdeen/


----------



## Mini 360

Seems their forum is down.....I wonder why :lol: About time too.


----------



## wickedredc2

Good to see the opinions on here regarding the forum/club 

Stereotype all you wish , but if you actually go to the smaller meets that we arrange you will meet an awesome bunch of guys . 

To get banned on the forum you have have been an idiot Ethan lol 

As I think like 3 people have been banned in like 2 and a hAlf years . 

Everyone has an opinion at the end of the day but the forum was started to bring people together and enjoy the car scene not to encourage street racing and so on


----------



## johanr77

Fair enough but did anyone from the club go and tell the halfwit bouncing off the rev limiter to stop it as it was bringing negative attention to the meet and the club?.

Whether you like it or not it's that kind of stuff a group gets remembered for.


----------



## Kerr

wickedredc2 said:


> Good to see the opinions on here regarding the forum/club
> 
> Stereotype all you wish , but if you actually go to the smaller meets that we arrange you will meet an awesome bunch of guys .
> 
> To get banned on the forum you have have been an idiot Ethan lol
> 
> As I think like 3 people have been banned in like 2 and a hAlf years .
> 
> Everyone has an opinion at the end of the day but the forum was started to bring people together and enjoy the car scene not to encourage street racing and so on


I've seen the behaviour first-hand. So I'm not stereotyping.

I also was coming back into Aberdeen the night of one of the meetings and witnessed the driving.

Let's be honest, it's not as if all the members attending these meetings are well behaved. There is a lot of antisocial behaviour going on. Not only the driving standards that I wish the police made more of an effort to clamp down on, I know they got quite a few but they didn't have the numbers, but there is loads of neds getting stoned and drunk at these meetings.

Not only has these meeting caused damage to other people's property, people are scared to go shopping in retail park and the companies lose business when TSG take over the car park.

Why would people feel so intimidated and leave if these club members were conducting themselves in an orderly manner?

For all the cars I've seen with TSG stickers on, I seem to see them driving like idiots on a very regular basis.

For such a small bunch of cars, they do seem to stand out for the wrong reason.

As for the forum, I've heard a few people saying they've been banned.

I'm always suspicious of sites that need to keep everything secret and don't allow visitors to even view the site.

Why the need for so much secrecy and control?

Even before the guy blew up his Focus, TSG already had a poor reputation.

Thousands of people will be out drinking in Aberdeen tonight. The vast majority will behave well. It will always be those who don't that stand out though.


----------

